# how many exercises do you do for biceps and triceps



## Jack92

i was just wondering how many exercises other natural bodybuilders do for bi's and tri's

i usually do 3x3 for triceps and 2x3 or biceps.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

For me biceps usually just 2 exercises but sometimes won't train them for a few weeks if I've been hitting them hard with pulling exercises.

Triceps probably 3 exercises.


----------



## synthasize

tris maybe dips and CGBP and bis maybe just the combination of bent over row, deads and then some olympic barbell curls


----------



## 2004mark

Normally 2 exercises of three sets for 6-12 reps (for both). but sometimes just the one exercise. Tri's are pretty f'ed after chest and likewise with bi's after back so no need to hammer them with too many sets.


----------



## hsmann87

I do arms twice a week.

Biceps after back, triceps after chest and arms on their own day.

When i pair with chest/back i do 2 exercises, approx 5 sets each. This is more light weight and higher reps (15-20)

When i do arms on their own i always start with triceps and do approx 4 exercises, 3-4 sets each and 8-15 reps. For biceps its the same sets and rep range but only 3 exercises as biceps are such a small muscle group that they are easier to smash up than triceps!


----------



## SeBb0

i usually 2 to 3 exercises on arms. work em twice a week.

biceps after back workout & triceps after chest workout.

currently with biceps i do 1 set of chin ups focused on the biceps with isometric holds at the top. Then blast em with heavy as possible bar curls with the cable machine, find it's easier for form on the cables & less taxing on the back, then some lighter dumbbell curls.

came across this guy's video's a while back, he has a great approach http://www.youtube.com/user/vicsnatural


----------



## scottish676

Biceps I do on my pull day so 3 sets of barbell curls. I have by this point done 5 sets of deads, 5 sets of barbell rows and 3 sets of pull ups so they are pretty smashed already

Triceps on push day and I do 3 sets of dips and 3 sets of rope pull downs, again by this point I have done 5 sets of bench press, 3 sets of flys and 5 sets of military press so there fried already


----------



## Asouf

I do biceps on back day (deadlifts,closegrip row,lat pulldown) then do standing Ez bar curls and incline DB hammer curls

Triceps on chest day (flat BB or DB bench,incline BB or DB bench, Dips, cable flyes) then do cable overhead rope extensions,cable rope pulldowns, incline DB skullcrushers or standing EZ bar extensions if no benches are free)


----------



## garethmcl

SeBb0 said:


> came across this guy's video's a while back, he has a great approach http://www.youtube.com/user/vicsnatural


natural, he looks very good. might try his method tomorrow, he looks very vascular.

i am one for bending the back a little.


----------



## dtlv

I normally do one exercise for biceps, two exercises for triceps, hammer curls for the brachialis, and then one exercise for forearms which I vary.

Before my injury wasn't doing any direct arm work at all, but when back to it will definitely go back to trainng them directly as I'm not one of the lucky folk whose arms grow well from just compound lifts.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

I only do one for tri (skull) - to absolute failure, spilt by two for Bi. The first full extension and movement, the second concentration curls till failure, I leave the gym with my arms feeling like they are going to drop off.


----------



## tiptoe

just 2 exercises for each at the min.


----------



## Sionnach

4 excersises for biceps 6x 8 - 12 reps

4 excersises for triceps 6x 8 - 12 reps

ill throw in a few drop sets towards the end of each excersise!


----------



## Guest

2 for biceps 3 for triceps.


----------



## Space.Docker

3 exercises for both. total of 5 sets on both with heavy weights for 6 reps


----------



## bigdav13

2/3 for bis and 3 for tris usualy


----------



## G-man99

2 x 4 for bi's and tri's


----------



## kernowgee

One session with various routines rotating between both, always last session of the week followed by the weekend off


----------



## stavmangr

BI'S 3 exercises one for the long head one for the short head and one for brachialis

TRI'S 3 exercises one for the long head one for the lateral and one for the short head

sets usally 2x8-12 on each sometimes 3 I rotate exercises every other week


----------



## flapjack

On chest day after the bench, I do a couple of sets of skull crushers and a set of narrow pressups on my knuckles to failure.

On back day at the end of my workout I do a couple of sets to failure on the EZ curl bar followed by a couple of sets of hammer curls.

The bi's and tri's have already had a good workout during the rest of the workout so just a bit at the end to finish them off really.


----------



## Clubber Lang

just 2x direct exercises, so;

Triceps; heavy pushdowns, over head cable extensions, done

Biceps; seated incline DB curls, machine preacher curls, done

reason i only do 2x exercises is simply cus your tri's get worked while doing shoulders and chest, and your biceps get a good hit while training back.


----------



## Mingster

Normally 2 x bb curls for biceps and 2 x skulls for triceps per week.

Just started four week routine where arms aren't directly trained at all.


----------



## fullyloaded

some days bi's on there own, 4/5 sets

some days bi's 4 and tris 3 usually cable on tris

some days tris with chest, 3 on tris either have movements like skullcrushes, close grip bench, french press, sometimes superset movements.

bi's secondary with back depending on grips you use, and if you use straps.

big variation i hate not being able to feel a good pump.


----------



## zoco

only one for each muscle group...


----------

